
The Big Ideas of Computer Science, Part 1 - Anon84
http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNK1KCVVK85JUI3H
======
jonmc12
Simulation.. why is the meaning of information outside of the scope of the
current curriculum for fundamental computer science?

Is it not seen as valuable? do the right tools not exist?

I studied as a EE, where simulation was sort of intrinsic to representation.
Fundamentally, isn't the purpose of any language to communicate about
approximations of external process?

